
Show HN: React without a build step (no JSX) - amk_
https://medium.com/@alexkrolick/writing-react-components-for-3rd-party-embedding-50331c18e26
======
amk_
React is my preferred frontend library, so rather than ditch it when I needed
to work with a CMS I decided to go JSX-free and write my component in plain
ES2015 with Preact's hyperscript/createElement syntax. I thought I'd write up
a few tips and a demo widget to show how it works.

Overall it's not a bad experience. JSX makes HTML feel more at home, but tends
to obscure the underlying Javascript. Composition and higher-order components
are more obvious in plain JS. If I was writing a library using those patterns
heavily I might be tempted to go JSX-free even if bundling with Webpack +
Babel.

BTW the Codepen version of the post has much better code formatting:
[https://codepen.io/alexkrolick/post/react-without-a-build-
st...](https://codepen.io/alexkrolick/post/react-without-a-build-step)

